# DVR died. I don't want to pay $20 for shipping. What to do?



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been a DirecTV customer non-stop since 1995. My contract expires 6/2013. I currently have two DVRs and one regular receiver and whole home service. I don't pay for any type of optional protection plan (and never will).

My HR22 stopped working this morning. Based upon the error message and the consistent reboot cycle, it likely has had a drive failure. I can't remember how old it is, but I think it is probably at least two years old if not older? My goal was to get a replacement at zero cost which I think is more than fair for an item I don't own.

I talked to a CSR this evening who offered to ship me a replacement, but insisted on a $20 shipping fee as I don't have the protection plan. I suggested to the CSR to credit my account to cover the shipping, but that didn't work. I asked to be transferred to retention.

With the second CSR (that claimed to be retention), I verified my contract date and also asked to verify how long I have been with DTV. I again stated that I did nothing wrong, that the DVR stopped working and that I would like a zero cost option for a replacement. The story was the same in that there was no way to help me. I asked for the total amount to get out of my contract and to cancel and said while I would have to pay more out of pocket to cancel than the $20 shipping, I would do it and that I found it odd that DTV would let a long time customer walk away over a $20 fee. The CSR offered no options and was happy to go ahead and cancel my account and said there was nobody else I could talk to.

I told the CSR that I would not cancel right that second as I wanted TV during the holidays (the truth), but once I had something else in place that I would call back to cancel. That is how things ended. I was completely dumbfounded. It was the worst I had ever been treated by DTV.

I have been a loyal and low maintenance customer for over 17 years. When I called, I felt there would have been no question that they would have shipped me a new receiver at no cost. I was not pushing for free upgrades, etc. I have friends who have been trying to convince me to walk away from Sat/Cable and do a "roll your own" entertainment solution. I am tech savvy enough to do it, but until tonight have been very happy with DTV and have not considered walking.

I know it is just $20 on my end and I am looking at having to pay much more to cancel early, but at this moment, I am willing to pull the trigger on walking. If there is no way to get past the $20 fee, I will likely pay the $20 to get the replacement for the short term and still cancel once I get something else in place.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get a replacement at zero cost?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Since 1995, I have been with them since 1996. The 20.00 is a bit high but back then we drove to the store and bought as much as 800.00 then took it home and installed it.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You could try and see if they will do an upgrade at no cost. Depending on your account history you may qualify for free upgrade but doing this would add 2 years to contract. Other than that pay the $20 bucks!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

That possibly doesn't cover the actual cost of the freight.
If I remember correctly they use FedX 2 day delivery.
I just sent my mother a prepaid grocery store card. It was $7.50 for 3 day delivery.

Pay the $20.
After you cool off, call them and ask them if they have any specials that will help out with your bill. I will bet that they give you far more than the $20 that you pay for freight.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Over the years, I've had 4 or 5 dead receivers or DVRs. I do not have the protection plan, and, whenever those dead receivers or DVRs have been replaced, I've requested that the shipping charge be waived, and the shipping charge has always has been waived. 

I'm not sure what I did differently than you have, but there are a couple of things that have given me better results in having requests granted. I've noticed that I am more likely to get a request granted if I make my call during normal business hours on a weekday than if I make it during the evening or on a weekend. While I have no idea how DIRECTV CSR staffing works, I've gotten the feeling that, during evenings or weekends, I'm more likely to get someone with less latitude to grant requests. I've also had better luck if, when I call, I request talking with tech support than if I just request talking to a general CSR.


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

PCampbell said:


> Since 1995, I have been with them since 1996. The 20.00 is a bit high but back then we drove to the store and bought as much as 800.00 then took it home and installed it.


I think I subscribed in December 1995, so I squeaked into 1995. I think $800 is about right for how much I paid for my first receiver (the Sony AD-1 model?) That was serious money then and now.

I will give it a day or so to see if anyone has any other ideas other than suck it up and pay. It is likely that is exactly what I will do. I just feel a bit sad that this is likely the turning point for me with DTV. 

Richard


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I would pay the 20 and not start a new 2 year contract.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> That possibly doesn't cover the actual cost of the freight.
> If I remember correctly they use FedX 2 day delivery.
> I just sent my mother a prepaid grocery store card. It was $7.50 for 3 day delivery.
> 
> ...


While they always refer to the $20 as being for the shipping of the receiver, it is actually the cost they charge for shipping out a new Access Card.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Richard Casto said:


> I have been a DirecTV customer non-stop since 1995. My contract expires 6/2013. I currently have two DVRs and one regular receiver and whole home service. I don't pay for any type of optional protection plan (and never will).
> 
> My HR22 stopped working this morning. Based upon the error message and the consistent reboot cycle, it likely has had a drive failure. I can't remember how old it is, but I think it is probably at least two years old if not older? My goal was to get a replacement at zero cost which I think is more than fair for an item I don't own.
> 
> ...


You state that you don't pay for the PP and never will. The one downside to not paying for the PP is that when a receiver fails they will give you a free replacement, but you are required to pay $20 for shipping and handling.

- Merg


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

When you get into a fight that worth fighting give it all you got. Sometime you just have to brush it off.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry, I find this ridiculous. You made the choice to not pay for the protection plan, so pay up. Why should those of us that do pay for the protection plan continue doing so if they just give away the limited benefits to non-subscribers if they just ask.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Man up and pay the $20...


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

For $20 I wouldn't cancel, especially considering it will be for a replacement receiver and not something else.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

I understand how messed up it is that a company would lose a long term customer over $20 but also the employees are expected to uphold policy. I would suggest calling back and trying one more time then biting the bullet.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Ditto.....Just pay the $20.



txfeinbergs said:


> Sorry, I find this ridiculous. You made the choice to not pay for the protection plan, so pay up. Why should those of us that do pay for the protection plan continue doing so if they just give away the limited benefits to non-subscribers if they just ask.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"goinsleeper" said:


> I understand how messed up it is that a company would lose a long term customer over $20 but also the employees are expected to uphold policy. I would suggest calling back and trying one more time then biting the bullet.


I think it's messed up that a long time subscriber (who is obviously happy with the service) would leave over $20...


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

You made the choice of not having the protection plan, with the pplan the shipping would of been for free. Just pay the 20.00. You are in a contract anyways. As if you are going to pay a early cancellation fee higher than 20.00 over this.
It isn't fair to the people who do pay for the pplan if people are going to call up whining about getting the benefits for it for nothing.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like Richard doesnt share the same opinions that almost everyone that has replied shares...Good Luck with that Richard. I find $20 more than fair, and I've been with them since 1997 since you seem to feel that entitles you to something different than what everyone else pays.


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

To those who are giving me a hard time about not paying the protection plan and then complaining about the return shipping...

I get what you are saying. But...

I understand that the protection plan covers more than the receivers such as wiring and the dish. So I can see "some" value in having it especially if you are not particularly handy with doing your own wiring, etc. I have always done my own wiring and will continue to do so. I see no benefit for the protection plan for me personally. If I had payed the $5 per month (or whatever it is), for years it would have been a complete looser financially for me even if it paid for the occasional free shipping of a defective receiver. If you feel that plan works for you, then great.

What I don't think people understand is that my point is that I don't think I, or anyone else, should have to pay to have a defective and leased item replaced no matter how small the charge. Regarding "fair to others", please read up on the multitude of threads about people who get 10x the money deals by twisting CSR/retention arms. Yes, I know this is typically bundled into a renewal, but nothing is "free" and that the ultimate cost would be rolled up into everyone's bill at the end of the day.

After sleeping on this last night, I think I understand what has gone wrong...

I have been drinking the Kool-Aid for a long time.

I have been with DTV forever. I have an account number in the 2 million range. I took my valuable time to participate in their Pulse survey's. I recommend the service to my friends for nearly two decades. I consistently renewed year after year without looking at the competition. I adopted new services for extra fees. They hammered me with the "best customer service" commercials on TV and set high expectations. Lastly, I work professionally in the software industry and we make our money via the "Software as a Service" model. Customer retention is key for us as we sell on the subscription model just like DTV. Yes, we chase new customers like anyone else, but we also really do try to keep the current customers happy. So how I act in the same situation created high expectations for DTV.

Some will say (and have said) "Seriously? All of this over $20?". I think the absurdity of them not being able to do something on such a small amount is the point. If I had tried to get a free upgrade to Genie and failed, I wouldn't be crying over that. Both CSRs I talked to didn't even try to make it work. At least offer to credit me $20 and renew me for a year! Heck, as bad of a deal as that would have been, I might have even taken it (yesterday).

So overall... Shame on me for getting sucked in and creating loyalty when DTV doesn't reward that loyalty. I am not happy with DTV, but I am more unhappy with where my own unrealistic expectations and blind loyalty have taken me.

What am I going to do? I am going to call DTV sometime during normal business hours today and play CSR roulette. I am going to be polite (as always), say I am a long time customer, have always renewed due to my prior experiences and ask for the $20 to be waved, credit it to my account, or however they want to make that happen, I don't care. While I might have yesterday, I am NOT going to bind this with a fresh renewal. If it doesn't work I am going to pay the $20.

What am I going to do when my contract is up? I don't know. I hate cable and have no illusion that Dish is better. I still like the DTV product, but the "value" to me has been reduced. So I now have to question if it is worth what I pay. I now have a wandering eye. I will either be doing my own solution, or returning to DTV. I am going to reach out to my local friends who have walked away from costly cable/sat bills and been trying to get me to do the same.

Sorry for the rant. I know everyone just "loves" another "I am mad and I am going to cancel" post.  If you have read this far congratulations! Thanks for the constructive and semi-flame comments! I will post to let people know what how things go today.

Richard


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You're not "paying to have it replaced", you're paying the shipping costs on the replacement. That's more than fair if you're not willing to pay for the protection plan. Man up and pay the $20. You could have had the replacement by now...


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard Casto said:


> So overall... Shame on me for getting sucked in and creating loyalty when DTV doesn't reward that loyalty. I am not happy with DTV, but I am more unhappy with where my own unrealistic expectations and blind loyalty have taken me.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I know everyone just "loves" another "I am mad and I am going to cancel" post.  If you have read this far congratulations! Thanks for the constructive and semi-flame comments!


Well contrary to all the D* cheerleaders that just piled on to you, I do NOT think you're being unreasonable. Matter of fact, I just had a client yesterday that had a receiver go bad. I told her how to call it in, & to ask to have the $20 fee waived - she had NO problem whatsoever getting it waived.

Frankly I think it's ridiculous anyway to pay for the PP, just to avoid the S&H charge for a replacement receiver. Even if you were to have 2 receivers replaced EVERY year, you would still be WAY ahead of paying for 1 year's worth of the PP.

What's even MORE ridiculous, is that when I recently canceled because they would NOT lift a finger to replace my 2 TOTAL POS HR20 receivers, it was only a couple days after I canceled - & then they rolled out the red carpet with winback offers. (ie: new customer pricing, ALL new equipment, $200 toward the ETF on my "new provider", etc.) 
So, instead of just replacing the 2 receivers & keeping me as a (long term) customer on regular package pricing - they totally lost me, then were going to spend MORE $$$ to get me back - incredible!


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Richard Casto said:


> To those who are giving me a hard time about not paying the protection plan and then complaining about the return shipping...
> 
> I get what you are saying. But...
> 
> ...


It is clear that this opinion is in the minority in this thread, but I cannot disagree with anything that you have said.

I'm sure that many who have disagreed with you in this thread are the same people who are getting $20-30 per month discounts on their programming or who are getting highly reduced sports packages or who have worked the system to get free Genie upgrades, and I don't see them complaining that their discounts are the reason why everyone else's bills have gone up. Just as I cannot fault DIRECTV for trying to maximize its profits, I cannot fault a customer for trying reduce his/her costs, and I cannot fault a customer for shopping the market and deciding that going with the competition is in his/her best interests. I also find it difficult to fault the logic that says that, if DIRECTV is leasing you a DVR and is charging you a monthly fee for that lease, they should eat any cost, including shipping, involved with replacing that receiver when it fails. Further, I find it difficult to accept the notion that the customer should have to pay a monthly protection plan fee to be relieved of any cost, including shipping, related to replacing equipment that the customer does not own.

As I stated in a previous post, I think that there is a good chance that, if you call during during normal business hours, you will find a CSR who will waive the fee. The only thing you have going against you is that you still have time left on your contract. If I were in your situation and if the fee wasn't waived, my inclination would be to pay the $20, but, when my contractual commitment was over, I'd be looking for the best deal I could get with the competition.


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

lesz said:


> It is clear that this opinion is in the minority in this thread, but I cannot disagree with anything that you have said.


Thanks. Most everything that is posted on these forums is personal opinion. I am of the opinion that being in the minority doesn't make you wrong! 

I just finished up talking to DTV. Short version. I was polite, said I was a long time customer, asked for them to wave the $20, credit my account or at least try to help me out in some way shape or form. They offered a $10 credit. Replacement DVR is being shipped. I like that they made an effort to work with me.

I am still going to look at my options between now and when my contract expires.

Richard


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

DISH NETWORK does the same thing. In fact, when we cancelled our account, they wanted $17 shipping for a box where we could send their equipment back.
If its an equipment change, there's a shipping charge too, and they also slap you with a $95 service call (although its something the end user customer could have swapped out theirselves).


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm with you OP, you are paying a monthly fee for a leased receiver, that leased receiver died, I don't know how you can be expected to pay to lease something that does not work...


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Do what you gotta' do.

However, 16 years of savings over not paying for protect...minus $20...still leaves you thousands ahead.

And as has been mentioned, you'll pay $20 for a new smart card if you need one and one will be shipped along with your replacement receiver so consider that expense as well. 

The fee is nominal and most of us find it reasonable. You do not and that's OK, but it's a numbers game. They may be willing to lose one in favor of the next thirty that just pay it. Duration of your account notwithstanding.

And as far as the CSR roulette goes, you can give it a try but I would bet that your inital call and threats to cancel have already been noted on your account for each subsequent CSR to see. That may reduce your chances of success.

Call your own plays and good luck. Me? I just paid the $20 when I had a leased receiver fail and in my mind recouped that money over the next three months that I didn't pay for the protection plan.



EDIT to add: I'm glad they met you halfway. Congrats.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

HarleyD said:


> The fee is nominal and most of us find it reasonable. You do not and that's OK, but it's a numbers game. They may be willing to lose one in favor of the next thirty that just pay it. Duration of your account notwithstanding.
> 
> .


I've read in multiple places, including on this board, that it costs DIRECTV somewhere in the range of $1000 to sign up a new customer when you consider equipment subsidies, installation, and advertising costs. That essentially means that, during the first year of a customer's contract, DIRECTV is recouping its costs, and, during the second year and beyond, they are making what is close to pure profit.

I accept that DIRECTV can run its business in anyway that it chooses, but it doesn't make sense to lose that profit over a $20 shipping charge. Also, as long as DIRECTV continues to use a system in which various discounts and credits are available in different amounts to different customers based on their account history, they are, in effect, encouraging individual customers to explore their own ways to keep their bills down. While I'm sure that DIRECTV has its reasons for charging a wide range of prices to different customers for the same services, if the price structure was the same for everyone, there would be no need for customers to explore how to get the discounts and credits available to them.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

lesz said:


> I've read in multiple places, including on this board, that it costs DIRECTV somewhere in the range of $1000 to sign up a new customer when you consider equipment subsidies, installation, and advertising costs. That essentially means that, during the first year of a customer's contract, DIRECTV is recouping its costs, and, during the second year and beyond, they are making what is close to pure profit.


Somewhat incorrect.
The cost is closer to around 800$ and its called Subscriber Acquisition Cost(SAC)
And no the SAC does not take 2 years to pay off, its closer to 3 and a half.
Why? Because lets say your bill is 100$, when DTV gets your money not all of it goes to pay off your SAC. They have bills and other costs to manage so only a portion actually goes to paying off your 800$ debt to them, the rest goes to various other portions of there accounting.



> I accept that DIRECTV can run its business in anyway that it chooses, but it doesn't make sense to lose that profit over a $20 shipping charge. Also, as long as DIRECTV continues to use a system in which various discounts and credits are available in different amounts to different customers based on their account history, they are, in effect, encouraging individual customers to explore their own ways to keep their bills down. While I'm sure that DIRECTV has its reasons for charging a wide range of prices to different customers for the same services, if the price structure was the same for everyone, there would be no need for customers to explore how to get the discounts and credits available to them.


Ahh but not every customer is the same! So there cant be a level playing field when it comes to freebies and charges.

SAC is also the reason why some customers qualify for every freebie there is, and why others dont.
DTV (and Dish) consider the SAC like a loan, how you manage it can change what you qualify for for a very long time.
Add in things like requesting Credits along the way, or for charges to be waived and it just adds on to your SAC debt.
Eventually they will cut you off if you ask for to much and you will end up with an account that is flagged which every agent (even retention) will refuse to give credits too.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

OP, I wish I had your level of indignation. I just don't.

Use this to your advantage when you re-up your commitment. Get $30 of freebies that you actually want, not just something they are willing to give you. I think an extra $20 for your troubles is fair.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Inkosaurus said:


> Somewhat incorrect.
> The cost is closer to around 800$ and its called Subscriber Acquisition Cost(SAC)
> And no the SAC does not take 2 years to pay off, its closer to 3 and a half.
> Why? Because lets say your bill is 100$, when DTV gets your money not all of it goes to pay off your SAC. They have bills and other costs to manage so only a portion actually goes to paying off your 800$ debt to them, the rest goes to various other portions of there accounting.
> ...


While your clarifications may well be accurate, I feel like you are trying to argue just for the sake of arguing and to obfiscate valid points.

Regardless of whether the accounting method used spreads those customer acquisition costs over 3 1/2 years or lumps them into a shorter period of time, the significant point is that about a year's worth of monthly payments is needed to recapture those costs, and, after the costs have been recaptured, DIRECTV's level of profit becomes significantly higher. Thus, as stated above, it doesn't seem to make business sense for DIRECTV to lose the opportunity to gain those significant profits over a $20 shipping charge.

Also, regardless of whether it is reasonable to have different discounts and credits available to different customers, as long as those discounts and credits are not given unless the customer pursues them, the customer is either required to actively explore and request discounts and credits or else that customer needs to accept the fact that he/she is likely paying more for the service than is necessary.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

write to the vp of customer service


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

If I was Ellen Filipiak, I'd quit when I got this complaint.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Then you wouldn't get to that position. Not that she sees every email that comes to her, but I'm sure her team has seen much more.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm sure they have.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> That possibly doesn't cover the actual cost of the freight.
> If I remember correctly they use FedX 2 day delivery.


Economy 2 day service can be had for less than $20 on a contract.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lesz said:


> I've read in multiple places, including on this board, that it costs DIRECTV somewhere in the range of $1000 to sign up a new customer when you consider equipment subsidies, installation, and advertising costs.


According to the 2012 Q3 Form 10Q, the SAC was $850.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

I sometimes wish that DirecTV would open up a couple of outlets in a few of the larger metro areas that allowed customers to come in, drop off their old, non-working equipment and pick up their refurb replacement at no cost. 

I don't wish this out of convenience or because I think that customers would really benefit from this. On the contrary, people would still probably complain that they had to get in their cars and drive across town to get it done. I would like to see it just to find out how far people would drive to "save" the 19.95 shipping fee. I just picture in my head some guy in Reno that is so mad about the fee that he jumps in his car and drives the 111 miles to Reno, taking 6 hours off of work and spending all that money on gas as well as snacks and a stop over for lunch and then coming back and feeling like he did himself a favor by handling it himself.

Why is it that with every other product out there, people expect to put in the time and maintenance but when it comes to television they expect everything to be handed out on a silver platter?

For example, you pay $2500 up front and $350 a month to lease a car that you send back when the lease is up and in the meantime you still pay for goil changes, tires and a car wash. If the car gets stuck in a ditch or the snow, you still pay for the tow truck unless you have AAA. If the car breaks down, you still have to spend the time and money getting it to the dealership to have it repaired even if it is under warranty. Yet, people do this day in and day out without so much as a peep, but WHOA, mess with their television and ask for a little effort and it's a crying shame.

I don't get it. I keep wondering if it's some sort of socioeconomic thing.


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

I am embarrassed to say you got me on both accounts. 



smitbret said:


> Why is it that with every other product out there, people expect to put in the time and maintenance but when it comes to television they expect everything to be handed out on a silver platter?
> 
> For example, you pay $2500 up front and $350 a month to lease a car that you send back when the lease is up and in the meantime you still pay for goil changes, tires and a car wash. If the car gets stuck in a ditch or the snow, you still pay for the tow truck unless you have AAA. If the car breaks down, you still have to spend the time and money getting it to the dealership to have it repaired even if it is under warranty. Yet, people do this day in and day out without so much as a peep, but WHOA, mess with their television and ask for a little effort and it's a crying shame.


Don't tell DTV, but me and my buddies were out four wheeling in my DVR and it got stuck in some deep water and flooded the hard drive. I know the lease agreement said to not do that, but if I told them the truth they wouldn't replace it now would they? Now, I DO change the oil and tires AT MY OWN EXPENSE on a regular basis.



smitbret said:


> I don't get it. I keep wondering if it's some sort of socioeconomic thing.


Again... Spot on... I park my DVR outside right next to my double-wide. 

Richard

PS: The "rolleyes" emoticon doesn't really do the name justice
PPS: I don't lease cars.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Richard Casto said:


> I am embarrassed to say you got me on both accounts.
> 
> Don't tell DTV, but me and my buddies were out four wheeling in my DVR and it got stuck in some deep water and flooded the hard drive. I know the lease agreement said to not do that, but if I told them the truth they wouldn't replace it now would they? Now, I DO change the oil and tires AT MY OWN EXPENSE on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


>Implying conditions in your home are incapable of breaking receivers.
:rollseyes:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> Economy 2 day service can be had for less than $20 on a contract.


There is more to shipping than just what you pay the freight company.
Someone has to put one in a box and make a label for it and set up the shipment and move it to the shipping area where it gets picked up.
Time is money.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Richard Casto said:


> I am embarrassed to say you got me on both accounts.
> 
> Don't tell DTV, but me and my buddies were out four wheeling in my DVR and it got stuck in some deep water and flooded the hard drive. I know the lease agreement said to not do that, but if I told them the truth they wouldn't replace it now would they? Now, I DO change the oil and tires AT MY OWN EXPENSE on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Didn't say it was the trailer folk. I was thinking along several different lines, actually. Hit a nerve, did I?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll complain about dog slow DVRs. I'll complain about crap programming. I'll complain about people whom I think TV has far too much importance in their lives. I'll complain about people complaining, even, but one thing I don't complain about too much is $20 to ship a free replacement. Be glad you don't pay $6 a month to avoid the $20. After 4 months, you've made your $20 back.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

The DVR is owned by D*. Why should the customer have to pay to ship back a broken DVR that they do not own? It just does not make sense.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Didn't say I liked it, or approved of it, but of the list of things one can complain about (and the frequency), this is pretty low down there. Its fresh in my mind, too, as 3 days after cancelling the protection plan I had for 3 years, a DVR fried on me. 3 years of $6 a month = $216 and I never once called them. $20 in comparison is small stuff. Wish I had kept it for 3 more days, though.:lol:



Barcthespark said:


> The DVR is owned by D*. Why should the customer have to pay to ship back a broken DVR that they do not own? It just does not make sense.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Didn't say I liked it, or approved of it, but of the list of things one can complain about (and the frequency), this is pretty low down there. Its fresh in my mind, too, as 3 days after cancelling the protection plan I had for 3 years, a DVR fried on me. 3 years of $6 a month = $216 and I never once called them. $20 in comparison is small stuff. Wish I had kept it for 3 more days, though.:lol:


Jeff, I wasn't pointing my remark towards you (or anyone), my post just happened to fall in line right after yours. I was just making a general statement.


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

Inkosaurus said:


> >Implying conditions in your home are incapable of breaking receivers.
> :rollseyes:


You clearly arrived at the wrong conclusion. That is absolutely my fault. I was trying to be funny and communicate an idea at the same time.

You can absolutely screw up a DVR (or anything else) inside your house. I was trying to say that the comparison of leasing a car and a DVR is a pretty bad one. Unless I am missing something, there is no regular maintenance required for a DVR? Maybe dust them periodically? I also think that a car lives in a much more dangerous environment (i.e. you have to insure it) and is also has more risk of being abused (reckless driving, poor driving habits, lack of scheduled maintenance). In short, apples to oranges.

I have no evidence either way, but I would hazard a guess that the vast majority of DVR failures can be traced back to standard mechanical failures (hard drives, power supplies, etc.) that are of no fault of the user.

Richard


----------



## Richard Casto (Aug 19, 2008)

smitbret said:


> Didn't say it was the trailer folk. I was thinking along several different lines, actually. Hit a nerve, did I?


Actually no. But please expand your thought. You are leaving too much to the imagination. I would love to hear the details on your theory. Who exactly ARE you talking about.

Richard


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Richard Casto said:


> You clearly arrived at the wrong conclusion. That is absolutely my fault. I was trying to be funny and communicate an idea at the same time.
> 
> You can absolutely screw up a DVR (or anything else) inside your house. I was trying to say that the comparison of leasing a car and a DVR is a pretty bad one. Unless I am missing something, there is no regular maintenance required for a DVR? Maybe dust them periodically? I also think that a car lives in a much more dangerous environment (i.e. you have to insure it) and is also has more risk of being abused (reckless driving, poor driving habits, lack of scheduled maintenance). In short, apples to oranges.
> 
> ...


One could argue that components in the home are more at fault then the moving parts in the equipment.
Wiring in the house, temperature, cleanliness (dust, insects/pests) ect.
About regular maintenance, its not required but routinely working on the Receiver can actually extend its life time.
Dusting it/making sure the fans are clean, making sure it has enough breathing room. Rebooting it regularly , ect.

In alot of the cases of hardware failure its generally due to the owner in one way or another.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Pay TV isnt free....a tech could come to your house and totally rewire everything replce the dish and all receivers and it would cost you 49.95....you need a new receiver shipped to you it costs 19.95....if you dont like those costs then get the protection plan or go to OTA....I am not aware of any TV provider that has 100% free maintenance...and before any cable people chime in check your bill...most companies have a charge built into your monthly costs...DTV doesnt do this


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't understand why Direct wouldn't absorb the charge, why would you make a customer that has been with you for ___ number of years look to replace you over $20, doesn't make any sense to me. 
I returned an hd receiver early this year, I was surprised they didn't charge me for the return box (I downgraded from whole house service to only the hr24)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They never charge for returning equipment, whether its defective or deactivation of the box.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Consider yourself lucky with the $20. I had to pay $99 for a phone replacement through Verizon....and that is the price WITH the $6 monthly protection plan. The information is in the user agreement; you knew what you were getting in to when you didn't sign up for the protection plan. You rolled the dice by not paying the insurance and as far as I can tell you have come out far ahead. Pay the $20 and walk away from the table with your winnings lol.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

three words...."sense of entitlement"....1..2..3..got it


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> I'm with you OP, you are paying a monthly fee for a leased receiver, that leased receiver died, I don't know how you can be expected to pay to lease something that does not work...


There are 2 types of electronic devices - those that have failed and those that are going to fail.

Again he is not paying for the receiver, he was being asked to pay for the shipping of the receiver.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

trdrjeff said:


> I'm with you OP, you are paying a monthly fee for a leased receiver, that leased receiver died, I don't know how you can be expected to pay to lease something that does not work...


You don't have to pay to send it back. Just call in to deactivate it from your account and you'll see a nice box with a pre-paid shipping label show up on your doorstep in 3-5 days. Pack it in there and drop it off at the Post Office. Won't cost you a cent. You'll be down one location, but once again, it won't cost you anything and you'll save $6 month for the add'l location.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The monthly fee you pay is the same whether you lease or own the receiver, so technically its not a monthly lease fee. Its actually a program mirroring fee that you pay for any active receiver. And all are also correct, you are not paying for the receiver, you are paying the S&H for delivery of the replacement receiver.

Its laid out in the agreement..either agree to pay it, or don't and go find another provider that better meets your needs.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

It still does not make sense that the customer is required to pay to ship back to D* a faulty receiver that is owned by D*.


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

After the dust settles... you get the replacement receiver, activate it, send back the broken receiver...

1) Call DirecTV and verify that they received the returned receiver.
2) Verify that they did not tack on a new 2-year commitment. They should not do this for a *replacement* receiver activation... but have been known to *incorrectly* do this on occasion.



Richard Casto said:


> Thanks. Most everything that is posted on these forums is personal opinion. I am of the opinion that being in the minority doesn't make you wrong!
> 
> I just finished up talking to DTV. Short version. I was polite, said I was a long time customer, asked for them to wave the $20, credit my account or at least try to help me out in some way shape or form. They offered a $10 credit. Replacement DVR is being shipped. I like that they made an effort to work with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Barcthespark said:


> It still does not make sense that the customer is required to pay to ship back to D* a faulty receiver that is owned by D*.


Once again, you aren't. You are paying them to ship you a working receiver to replace your defective one. They pay for you to ship the non-working one back to them (the return shipping label is included in the box).


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Once again, you aren't. You are paying them to ship you a working receiver to replace your defective one. They pay for you to ship the non-working one back to them (the return shipping label is included in the box).


With all due respect, that is just semantics. IMO the customer should not have to pay anything for D* to replace their own defective unit. The customer is already paying monthly for the service. D* should be totally responsible for the unit when it goes bad.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

acer said:


> You made the choice of not having the protection plan, with the pplan the shipping would of been for free. Just pay the 20.00. You are in a contract anyways. As if you are going to pay a early cancellation fee higher than 20.00 over this.
> It isn't fair to the people who do pay for the pplan if people are going to call up whining about getting the benefits for it for nothing.


 I totally agree with this. If anyone could get the $20.00 fee waived, then why would anyone need the protection plan? Some people have argued that the $20.00 charge is way cheaper then the protection plan. So, OP, pay it.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

DISH does the same thing....($17 the last time I exchanged)

CHARTER does the same thing....(unless you take it to the local office and exchange it.....which is always in a different city...so you end up paying for gas $ to exchange it......and if you're a real prick about the replacement, they'll charge you with a truck roll for a simple replacement).

Suddenly, $20 isn't so bad.



Barcthespark said:


> With all due respect, that is just semantics. IMO the customer should not have to pay anything for D* to replace their own defective unit. The customer is already paying monthly for the service. D* should be totally responsible for the unit when it goes bad.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Barcthespark said:


> With all due respect, that is just semantics. IMO the customer should not have to pay anything for D* to replace their own defective unit. The customer is already paying monthly for the service. D* should be totally responsible for the unit when it goes bad.


If the OP ships back the broken one at no cost to him, and does not get a replacement, then D* won't charge him to sent one out and will not charge the monthly service fee on it.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

n3vino said:


> If the OP ships back the broken one at no cost to him, and does not get a replacement, then D* won't charge him to sent one out and will not charge the monthly service fee on it.


lol, then to get another they get you on the hook for another 2yr commitment.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't have the Protection Plan either. But, as part of making that decision, I know that, if I need a replacement receiver, I will be charged $20 and if I need a service call for something else, I will be charged $49. If DirecTV decided to waive those fees, great. But I would have no right to expect them to do so. I'd have even less right to act indignant if they didn't.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Barcthespark said:


> With all due respect, that is just semantics. IMO the customer should not have to pay anything for D* to replace their own defective unit. The customer is already paying monthly for the service. D* should be totally responsible for the unit when it goes bad.


>Implying the receivers are just prone to breaking by themselves and its at no fault of the customer what so ever.

Like I said earlier most hardware that malfunctions is directly or indirectly caused by the customer, theres very few scenarios where the receiver breaks because of poor engineering.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Not to stir the pot but I had an HR22-100 just go through overheating problems on Monday, in a well ventilated spot. I am pretty sure the fan has stopped working. In the old days, when it was owned equipment I would have just opened her up and replaced it. But, since it is leased I called D*. Spoke with tech support around 10pm monday, they only asked 2 questions and said they would ship a replacement. They said that since I don't have the protection plan that shipping would be $20, like we all know. I politely asked if they could wave it and she said, "oh sure" In the end DVR shipped, no money out of my pocket for it. Now, I am out of contract so that could be the difference? I have had service since 2004. I just hope when I get home today and it is waiting for me it isn't another HR20.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

My receiver hard disk broke after a year, and had to be replaced. Before I could say anything, the CSR said, "Usually we charge $20 to send out a new one, but you are a good customer, so we will not charge you." Why he said that I have no idea, but I didn't even ask for a waiver, he volunteered it.


Besides, $20 is chump change. They make at least $30 off you every month, assuming you are a good customer.

If you are someone who pays late or calls them every month with another request, they may be trying to get rid of you as a customer.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Some people are just nice. Back in the nineties my brother work customer service with AOL and he would also go an extra step to help the customer. His daughter on the other hand was just the opposite. My brother love his job and his daughter did not.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

yosoyellobo said:


> Some people are just nice. Back in the nineties my brother work customer service with AOL and he would also go an extra step to help the customer. His daughter on the other hand was just the opposite. My brother love his job and his daughter did not.


AOL Customer service isnt a good basis for comparison when it comes to generosity considering all the issues they had.
They were giving out tons of incentives to agents to retain customers at any cost.

When other customer service want you to try and retain customers but not at the expense of giving every customer you speak to months of free service lol.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I don't think it is a matter of being "nice". My recommendation is for him to cancel his service with DTV. If they agree to waive the charge then everyone is happy . If not, flip to Dish Network and move on to something else. Life is too short.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

Hindsight is 20/20, but what you should have done was:

1) Agreed to the $20 charge for "shipping"
2) Called back immediately; asked for customer retention; and asked them if they could help "lower the cost" of your service

I can almost *guarantee* if you had done this -- and presuming you have been a customer in GOOD STANDING for as many years as you claim, were polite on the phone, etc. -- you would have been offered MUCH MORE than $20 in credits which would have offset the shipping charge (and then some).

I recently called to ask about upgrading my NFL ST to ST MAX for the rest of the season (I know, #firstworldproblems) and the 1st CSR couldn't help me. BUT I was immediately offered a credit for DVR service for 6 months -- that's what, $40/$50 in credits?


(I'm wondering if this "shipping" fee is not something the CSR's can waive -- in the case when others have said they have gotten it waived, perhaps it was just a clever CSR who booked another credit to offset the shipping charge, obstensibly "waiving" the fee)


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Richard Casto said:


> I have been a DirecTV customer non-stop since 1995. My contract expires 6/2013. I currently have two DVRs and one regular receiver and whole home service. I don't pay for any type of optional protection plan (and never will).
> 
> My HR22 stopped working this morning. Based upon the error message and the consistent reboot cycle, it likely has had a drive failure. I can't remember how old it is, but I think it is probably at least two years old if not older? My goal was to get a replacement at zero cost which I think is more than fair for an item I don't own.
> 
> ...


So, let me get this straight, DTV has an option (protection plan) that would replace a receiver for free and no shipping - but you don't pay for it, yet you want the same benefits as provided to those who DO PAY FOR IT (like me)?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> So, let me get this straight, DTV has an option (protection plan) that would replace a receiver for free and no shipping - but you don't pay for it, yet you want the same benefits as provided to those who DO PAY FOR IT (like me)?


And some people pay $10 per month for HD while others get it free.

Some people pay $8 per month for DVR service while others get it free.

Some people pay $200 for NFL Sunday Ticket while others get it free or at reduced cost.

Some people pay full price for HBO while others get it free or at a discounted price.

Some people pay full price for their service package while others get $20 or $30 per month discounts.

Some people pay $400 for a Genie upgrade while others get it free.

I'm not sure that I understand why some here seem to find it acceptable for customers to get hundreds of dollars worth of discounts or credits, and, yet, they become morally indignant because someone wants a $20 shipping waiver that has been granted to many other customers (regardless of whether they have the protection plan. All of these discounts and credits come as a result of how DIRECTV has decided to do business, and, as long as that is the case, it should be expected that people are going to attempt to get the same discounts or credits that they know others are getting. Further, there are likely very few who post on this board who have the right to claim the moral high ground and can honestly say that they have never sought a discount or credit from DIRECTV, and it is likely that those discounts and credits, too, are ones that have been given to some and have not been given to others.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

lesz said:


> And some people pay $10 per month for HD while others get it free.
> 
> Some people pay $8 per month for DVR service while others get it free.
> 
> ...


And no one gets the Protection Plan free or discounted do they? Everything you listed is an active service or piece of equipment. The protection plan is preventative and not active. Should someone be upset if they pay for the protection plan for years and never need it, while someone who has never paid for it get the same benefits? Probably not but, nonetheless, there's a good chance they would.


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

lesz said:


> And some people pay $10 per month for HD while others get it free.
> 
> Some people pay $8 per month for DVR service while others get it free.
> 
> ...


Maybe because it is so trivial?

While I have done some things as a matter of principle, I usually keep my mouth shut about it because after the fact, I have always felt kind of silly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

txfeinbergs said:


> Sorry, I find this ridiculous. You made the choice to not pay for the protection plan, so pay up. Why should those of us that do pay for the protection plan continue doing so if they just give away the limited benefits to non-subscribers if they just ask.


BINGO!!!


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

20.00 really isn't that much. I swear some of their customers better be proud this is America as in Canada (ShawDirect) and the UK (SkyTV) they would charge you way more than 20.00. Just pay the damn fee.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

The only time i disputed the 20.00 dollar charge is when i got a replacement receiver that did not work and they wanted to charge me another 20 bucks plus a service charge.

I contacted access card departed and they credited my account for 20 bucks .Also they wanted to send out a tec to install it to make sure it was bad and i got the service charge credited.

So i would try that department before you dicide to leave.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

gfrang said:


> The only time i disputed the 20.00 dollar charge is when i got a replacement receiver that did not work and they wanted to charge me another 20 bucks plus a service charge.
> 
> I contacted access card departed and they credited my account for 20 bucks .Also they wanted to send out a tec to install it to make sure it was bad and i got the service charge credited.
> 
> So i would try that department before you dicide to leave.


I think your gripe with D* over the second charge was legitimate. IMHO, D* shouldn't have even tried to charge you the second $20 due to the first one being a dud.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Barcthespark said:


> It still does not make sense that the customer is required to pay to ship back to D* a faulty receiver that is owned by D*.


I repeat.....You don't have to pay to send it back. Just call in to deactivate it from your account and you'll see a nice box with a pre-paid shipping label show up on your doorstep in 3-5 days. Pack it in there and drop it off at the Post Office. Won't cost you a cent. You'll be down one location, but once again, it won't cost you anything and you'll save $6 month for the add'l location.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

smitbret said:


> I repeat.....You don't have to pay to send it back. Just call in to deactivate it from your account and you'll see a nice box with a pre-paid shipping label show up on your doorstep in 3-5 days. Pack it in there and drop it off at the Post Office. Won't cost you a cent. You'll be down one location, but once again, it won't cost you anything and you'll save $6 month for the add'l location.


You are missing the point completely.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't believe this thread has survive the end of the World.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> I can't believe this thread has survive the end of the World.


The day is still young, my friend. This thread may be the cause of the end of the world...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

No wonder I can't get the Chinese channel.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

If everyone who contributed to this thread would send him $1 the problem would be solved. Let's move on.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Ain't that the truth. I am surprised this thread has went to 4 pages.



mitchflorida said:


> If everyone who contributed to this thread would send him $1 the problem would be solved. Let's move on.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

mitchflorida said:


> If everyone who contributed to this thread would send him $1 the problem would be solved. Let's move on.


I've been a DBS talk member for 6 years, I don't think that I should have to pay $1. Can someone @ DBS Talk credit me for that dollar?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> The day is still young, my friend. This thread may be the cause of the end of the world...


Well, it is already December 22 in Asia, so I think we made it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Inkosaurus said:


> Implying the receivers are just prone to breaking by themselves and its at no fault of the customer what so ever.
> 
> Like I said earlier most hardware that malfunctions is directly or indirectly caused by the customer, theres very few scenarios where the receiver breaks because of poor engineering.


If I am living in an Apartment and Leasing that Space and the Refrigerator or the Air Conditioner Craps Out they will come and fix it as it is their equipment and they will Not Charge me anything to fix Their Equipment.

And they will Not Assume that I Broke it unless it is Obvious that I did!!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> >Implying the receivers are just prone to breaking by themselves and its at no fault of the customer what so ever.
> 
> Like I said earlier most hardware that malfunctions is directly or indirectly caused by the customer, theres very few scenarios where the receiver breaks because of poor engineering.


Not poor engineering, but particularly moving parts can fail. Whether it's the hard drive or a fan. Now, it could be argued that the hard drive failing is caused by the customer, since if they didn't leave it running all the time, then the chances of failure decrease, but the intended use is to keep it plugged in and at least in standby.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I was just going to let this thread go without comment....but.....

I pay for the prot plan, it works for me.... I do not care if someone without the prot plan get's shipping charges waived (good for them), I don not care when other people get NFLST for free and I pay for it (good for them)! I don't care if people constantly call and get credits, I don't! I pick my spots, and if I want to upgrade (Genie for free) I get a "perk" once and a while!
If you don't want to pay the shipping, deactivate the box, if you can get $10 off and like it OK! DTV's policies of dealing with each customer on a one on one basis is what it is, if you want to take a stand on principle, cancel, go with another provider. STOP WHINNING

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

iceman2a said:


> I was just going to let this thread go without comment....but.....
> 
> I pay for the prot plan, it works for me.... I do not care if someone without the prot plan get's shipping charges waived (good for them), I don not care when other people get NFLST for free and I pay for it (good for them)! I don't care if people constantly call and get credits, I don't! I pick my spots, and if I want to upgrade (Genie for free) I get a "perk" once and a while!
> If you don't want to pay the shipping, deactivate the box, if you can get $10 off and like it OK! DTV's policies of dealing with each customer on a one on one basis is what it is, if you want to take a stand on principle, cancel, go with another provider. STOP WHINING
> ...


+1000, Probably the 1st sensible post of this entire thread, I wish I had thought of it 1st.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Richierich said:


> If I am living in an Apartment and Leasing that Space and the Refrigerator or the Air Conditioner Craps Out they will come and fix it as it is their equipment and they will Not Charge me anything to fix Their Equipment.
> 
> And they will Not Assume that I Broke it unless it is Obvious that I did!!!


And if you have to take time off of work to let the repairman in, they will NOT reimburse you for lost wages. If the food in the fridge rots when it fails, that's on you too. It's not uncommon for anyone to take some sort of hit when things fail even on leased equipment. Almost nothing indemnifies you 100% from consequence.

The way I see it, if you can get a freebie, good for you. No harm in asking. I thnk most of us have been thrown a few freebies at different times for different reasons. Some (many?) were asked for. I'm no exception. I've even taken my case higher within the company if I felt I had a good point but remained calm and respectful throughout. Picking your spots is good advice. Getting angry is not.

If the answer to asking for a gift is 'no' getting outraged is inappropriate. That is the definition of a sense of entitlement. You are only "entitled" to what you pay for per what is stipulated in the TOS agreement. If you don't like those terms or chose not to read them well, shame on you for signing up.

If you've been a customer for years, paid your bill and gotten programming in return you have gotten what you were entitled to. A little gravy to the good customers may be good business for DirecTV but it is NOT something you are entitled to.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Richierich said:


> If I am living in an Apartment and Leasing that Space and the Refrigerator or the Air Conditioner Craps Out they will come and fix it as it is their equipment and they will Not Charge me anything to fix Their Equipment.
> 
> And they will Not Assume that I Broke it unless it is Obvious that I did!!!


No, they will not fix it "as it is their equipment", they will fix it because the lease statement requires that they be obligated to provide a working refrigerator and air conditioner and if they don't, the code enforcement division responsible can take sanctions.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

HarleyD said:


> If you've been a customer for years, paid your bill and gotten programming in return you have gotten what you were entitled to. A little gravy to the good customers may be good business for DirecTV but it is NOT something you are entitled to.


+999. Second most sensible post on this thread.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> The day is still young, my friend. This thread may be the cause of the end of the world...


LOL!:hurah:

I can say that now that Saturday is here.


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

gfrang said:


> The only time i disputed the 20.00 dollar charge is when i got a replacement receiver that did not work and they wanted to charge me another 20 bucks plus a service charge.
> 
> I contacted access card departed and they credited my account for 20 bucks .Also they wanted to send out a tec to install it to make sure it was bad and i got the service charge credited.
> 
> So i would try that department before you dicide to leave.


That is completely understandable and legit in your case over not wanting to pay a service tech fee. However, the Access Card Department, or ACDT for short, is not the correct department to waive the fees associated with shipping and handling charges for erps (or replacing defective equipment) or to credit service call charges. The agent you got in ACDT was nice to do it for you anyways though. Technical Support is the department that handles all credits for technical related issues. Not ACDT. They handle access card replacements and disputes over leased versus owned. If you call and ask for ACDT for that reason, the agent on the other end of the phone is going to tell you ACDT isn't the correct department as they are going to get counted off for improper resolution by Quality Assurance.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Richierich said:


> If I am living in an Apartment and Leasing that Space and the Refrigerator or the Air Conditioner Craps Out they will come and fix it as it is their equipment and they will Not Charge me anything to fix Their Equipment.
> 
> And they will Not Assume that I Broke it unless it is Obvious that I did!!!


If you lease and car and it needs a new battery or tires who buys the new battery or tires (equivalent to HDD)? Unless you have a maintenance fee added into your lease explicitly saying who pays (Protection Plan).

The apartment lease is the same way. I'm sure your lease states who is responsible for those maintenance fees and I'm sure it's added into your monthly rent.

All that said, I have no problem if the OP wants to ask for a waiver. If he gets it great for him. In lieu of $8/month I'd pay the $20, but then again I've taken care of my equipment, installs, maintenance, dish tweaks, SWm Installs since 1994 anyway.


----------



## DTVBUDDY (Dec 28, 2012)

*I don't have the time to spend on the phone that long with DIRECTV CSR's over $20. My job takes up most of my time and the rest of the time I have left, I would rather spend it with my family. If I needed $20 that bad, I think I would buy some rabbit ears & forget it. LOL *


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You probably spend more than $20 for other entertainment expenses such as Beer or whatever so just pay the $20 and don't look like a cheapskate!!!

I bought an HR24-500 and still had to pay $20 for the Access Card which was no big deal since I didn't want any billing charges related to the previous Owner's Access Card Bills.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> That possibly doesn't cover the actual cost of the freight.
> If I remember correctly they use FedX 2 day delivery.
> I just sent my mother a prepaid grocery store card. It was $7.50 for 3 day delivery.


DirecTV has a volume discount with FedEx. I know the discounts we get for $500,000 a week in volume and I suspect DirecTV has a higher weekly volume than that.

What you pay retail is nowhere close to what volume shippers pay.

I can ship an overnight letter via FedEx or UPS cheaper than one can send a USPS priority flat rate envelope without tracking and god knows when delivery.


----------

